# Cuddles



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Some new pics of Miss Cuddles. She is still looking for the perfect home.
She is wearing a Tanner Togs original, well original to her. Miss Cassie donated her gently used outfit to Cuddles.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is looking mighty proud here! Love to Cassie for her "cast offs" for Cuddles! Someone is going to be very lucky to get this precious little one, Reva!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She's so cute :wub: how old is she Reva? She looks so little


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She's so cute :wub: how old is she Reva? She looks so little


I was told she was eight, but she doesn't look or act that old. She has all of her teeth and they are perfect. She is six pounds but could add about a pound. She is very spunky and friendly. I can't even imagine what this girl has been through. She came to me at about five lbs and had lost most of her hair. In the couple of weeks she has been with me she gained a pound and her hair is starting to come in nicely.:aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

❤-----
You have the world's biggest heart Reva!


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Cuddles look so good!!!! Thank you Reva for taking good care of her. :aktion033:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Reva you must be doing an amazing job with her! She looks so cute in her donated Cassie dress. She is going to make some family so very happy.


----------

